# Replacing a headliner



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

does anyone have any experience replacing a headliner on a sailboat, and what did theyt use


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There are several different types available online from Sailrite. They offer foam backed as well as color options. Their web site is Sailrite.com.


----------



## peterpan2k (Feb 20, 2002)

That sounds alot like a commercial to me. You could use any color vinyl fabric backed material that you can get at most fabric stores. Car upholestry shops have a good supply too.
Jim


----------



## gpuerini (Oct 3, 2001)

Theres an interesting article in SAIL magizine this month, on how to replace with wood.


----------



## petercra (Nov 1, 2002)

I replaced mine with an FRP panel from Home Depot. It worked, but aesthetics leave a bit to be desired. It would have been perfect if I''d found a panel which had a smooth finish. The only panels I could find had a pebble finish on the glossy side and a flat matte finish on the other side. I mounted with the matte finish showing which wasn''t ideal as that side has some imperfections.

Does anyone know of a source of FRP panels with a smooth finish?

The prior headliner was wood with a thin vinyl covering. Water had leaked from a hatch and destroyed a part of it. The FRP panel was slightly thinner but that wasn''t a problem.

Foam backed vinyl wouldn''t have worked on my boat as the headliner is separated from the fiberglass deck by 1/2" plywood strips so that hardware can be bolted through the deck. Without the spacer the bolts would show.


----------



## jklewissf (Nov 21, 2002)

pulltruded fiberglass panels are available from www.rparts.com. They sell them for use in ice box building and claim that they are smooth enough to be easily cleaned even if you dont paint them. I think the biggest size they offer is 4X4

I wonder if you could just use formica for the panels overhead. Its strong, easily cleaned and can be bent into gentle curves pretty easily.


----------



## jklewissf (Nov 21, 2002)

One more thought on replacing the overhead on your boat. Try to get a look at a Tayana boat. They do their overheads with a white plastic material held up by varnished teak battens. It looks nice and makes access behind the panels really easy if you want to pull wires or install deck hardware.


----------

